# Did this man have sexual intentions



## Indiana1 (May 28, 2011)

I recently had a man, a best friend of my brother, work on our house. My wife found him extremely sexy, and she admitted that she was very attracted to him. One day she said "he held her gaze" and she flirtatiously returned it. She made it a point to talk to him everyday. On the last day he asked her to meet him at a club. (I just recently found out about this). Did this man have sexual intentions with my wife, or was it just an innocent flirtation?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Sounds like he wanted in her pants.


----------



## Niceguy13 (Apr 7, 2011)

Being a reformed male scumbag trust no male especialy any male that is avoiding contact with you, is convincing your wife to make contact with him every day and on his last work day invites her to a club. 

Also indiana the fact that it went there means you might have some trouble spots in your marriage to look into because she is self admitting that her eye is straying and so is her flirting.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Niceguy13 said:


> Being a reformed male scumbag


:rofl:


----------



## Niceguy13 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey I was, Spent my late teens early twenties taken advantages of situations just like the op described. it was scummy, and people wonder why I hate other males.


----------



## Vixen3927 (May 2, 2011)

*I would say that he did. Especially since it was your wife, he really had no loyalty to you to keep it as an innocent friendship. Believe me, when you ask a person to go to a club, you don't want to sit and chat over a nice cup of coffee. You want to get drunk, dance dirty, and make out like a stupid teenager. Getting rid of all that sexual tension and frustration that was built up during the duration of him working on your house would all culminate there. Definitely NOT innocent flirtation. I would say so if the flirtation was left with the job he did on your house but since he asked her to go to a club, hell no. *


----------



## grizabella (May 8, 2011)

What I want to know is why is she telling you all of this? Is she trying to get some mileage out of it to manipulate you? I sure wouldn't be telling my husband, I'd handle the situation.


----------



## Niceguy13 (Apr 7, 2011)

I would guess as a warning saying I am very close to straying shape up. So yeah she is trying to manipulate a change without defining what needs to change if I had to hazard a guess.


----------



## grizabella (May 8, 2011)

So, she expects you to read her mind. We women can do that and then if you confront us directly we can say "why I never...". Tell her you don't like it and if she doesn't stop it, you will and if she has something else to say to you she best spit it out.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I suggest you dress up like a handyman and put a work belt on and go show your wife who's the boss
There is definetly a sexual overtune here, on both sides, so take care of business or someone else will.


----------



## Locard (May 26, 2011)

To ask if a man has sexual intentions is a rhetorical question. I wouldn't say he was inapropriate, but your wife sure was.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

In the scheme of things, who cares if he did? Either she did or she just likes playing with fire.

In the early years of my marriage, my wife was insecure (still is). She has strikingly attractive hair and modelled locally. Men were always hitting on her and her response was less than enthusiastic in the respect of turning them away. She often told me about it. We're talking about guys giving her shoulder massages or patting her bottom. On the second or third time, I distinctly remember shopping with her at the time. Understand that our pre-marital counselor had talked about this quite a lot. Made her follow me to the carpet area and showed her a doormat. Told her that if she wanted a doormat, buy it, but that better be the last time she asked me to be one. By not turning down their advances, then telling me about it, she was trying to set me at a lower level in the relationship. The doormat zone.

Man, she was sooo mad. But it worked. Wouldn't recommend trying this one if you are not really secure, though.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Vixen, your text gave me epilepsy.


----------



## Currant (Mar 18, 2011)

I would say yes. And what a sleezeball if he did this flirting in your house.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Indiana1 said:


> I recently had a man, a best friend of my brother, work on our house. My wife found him extremely sexy, and she admitted that she was very attracted to him. One day she said "he held her gaze" and she flirtatiously returned it. She made it a point to talk to him everyday. On the last day he asked her to meet him at a club. (I just recently found out about this). Did this man have sexual intentions with my wife, or was it just an innocent flirtation?


1) Your wife put out the vibe to him. She gave him the green light by her actions.

2) The man wanted to have extreme sex with your wife. Absolutely.

3) Your wife let him believe he could have this. Also she fantasized the same thing.

Unclear how much time passed she told you and this happeneing. It is also unclear why she waited to tell you and what reaction she expects out of you.

You also do not know whether there is more to the story. More often than not there is much more to the story. She may be testing the waters to then maybe let you now she actually did get with him.

It was very inappropriate for your brother's best friend to take this advantage. Your focus is on your wife because she made this happen. But I would have a chat with my brother about this. You may get some additional information back. I would not elaborate so much on your wife's feelings. That could just get back to the OM in a way that works against you. Just cut to the chase and ask why his best friend would be asking your wife out? The fact you know needs to get back to him.

Back to what is most important. Why did your wife go out of her way to say how sexy she thought he was and that he held her gaze. That is just atad cruel. No? needless to say there needs to be no contact between your wife and this guy. Who knows there may be other guys as well. I guess I would be wary of who I let work on my houes with my "hot" wife lurking.

BTW, how many days did he work on your house? Was he working all that time?


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Jellybeans said:


> Sounds like he wanted in her pants.


Sounds like SHE wanted him in her pants!
Sounds like a wake-up call: your W's intentions may be questionable.


----------



## KJ5000 (May 29, 2011)

"Innocent flirtation"? No such thing as far as I'm concerned. People test the waters and if they are rejected, offend someone or get busted, THEN they'll call it an "innocent flirtation"!
This guy KNEW she was married to you. Quite disrespectful.
Your wife is married to YOU.
Even more disrespectful! Handle your business.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

Indiana1 said:


> Did this man have sexual intentions with my wife, or was it just an innocent flirtation?


It really doesn't matter what this mans intentions were, what were your wifes intentions? She should not have been behaving like that, and if she found another man attractive she should have avoided him and concentrated on you.

She should find you most attractive.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

You ever meet a man who didn't have sexual intentions? Have you ever invited a woman for "drinks" without having sexual intentions? Even without the obvious encouragement from your wife, this guy is a guy and your wife is a woman. Assuming that she is reasonably painless to look at, you may also assume the average guy would be only too happy to jump her bones given the opportunity. Asking if a guy wants sex is like asking if a dog wants steak.


----------

